

The 500 Most Important Domains on the Internet - byrneseyeview
http://www.seomoz.org/top500

======
windsurfer

      17. http://www.miibeian.gov.cn/
    

I have honestly never heard of this site. And it's number 17.

~~~
kierank
It's the link to a Chinese Government Department that all websites in China
had to register with (and link to I believe).

~~~
chaosmachine
Wow, that's one way to get pagerank..

------
pg
Strange list. Does anyone know what criteria they used?

~~~
blogimus
_ranked by the number of linking root domains_

So I guess how many domains these domains link to.

~~~
pg
I would guess they mean domains that link _to_ these.

~~~
blogimus
Hmm, that's interesting. I take back my initial assumption. The link numbers
on the second column (inbound) are too low for what I was thinking. My initial
thoughts were that it was the other way around (the third column, outbound),
that these sites were considered important because they're hubs that link out
to n other sites. Maybe some combination of both, or even of all the numbers.

------
jwesley
Finally, vindication that Geocities is indeed more important than Facebook.

------
slavox
This isn't all true, What about the SSL providers that we hardwire in for
security?

What about the Microsoft update domain.. And for that matter all automatic
packaging systems

It is conceivable that if someone was to have enough access inside these
services and then take over the domain they could cause havok!

But really that's just another alexa (:

------
Brushfire
# of links != importance

popular, maybe.

------
kingnothing
Here's the most important domains for me at this point in my life. (I'm just
pointing out how subjective their list is.)

google.com

gmail.com

auburn.edu

news.ycombinator.com

reddit.com

slashdot.org

------
dsil
Google owns 3 of the top 6 - google, blogspot, and youtube

------
shellerik
whitehouse.gov on the move up

most edus on the way down - a post ncaa tournament thing?

------
vaksel
why is adobe so high?

~~~
amanfredi
My guess is people linking to "Get Adobe Reader."

~~~
vaksel
oh yeah forgot about that

